# GrandTour Series 4?



## Derekh929

Ok Grandtour new series starts 13dec 2019 I did not like the first and second series but I’m hopping it will continue to improve this series


----------



## Sam6er

Cant wait for it to be released. I really liked the first few seasons, hoping it will only get better


----------



## shycho

Are they doing a series? Or is it just a one off?

I thought they were just doing specials now throughout the year.


----------



## Derekh929

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/on-...filming-locations-road-trip-specials-no-tent/


----------



## Andyblue

Hopefully will be better than done previous episodes in last couple of series as they’ve scrapped the tent bit (I believe) ...


----------



## Starbuck88

Season 4 is going to be just a few specials.

The first one, Seamen is out on 13th of December


----------



## ikon66

I just don't get how they pay 3 middle / old men to dick around, totally scripted, not even funny imo. It's a farce


----------



## Derekh929

ikon66 said:


> I just don't get how they pay 3 middle / old men to dick around, totally scripted, not even funny imo. It's a farce


I like the new top gear better , but hey if they can get loads of cash for it why not:thumb:, the first two series were poor to me


----------



## shycho

ikon66 said:


> I just don't get how they pay 3 middle / old men to dick around, totally scripted, not even funny imo. It's a farce


It's pronounced "entertainment". Just like Top Gear, Jerry Springer, Eastenders and our elections, none of it is real.


----------



## ikon66

shycho said:


> It's pronounced "entertainment". Just like Top Gear, Jerry Springer, Eastenders and our elections, none of it is real.


Clearly your thoughts on entertainment are totally different to mine. Thought it was meant to be a car show?


----------



## MagpieRH

ikon66 said:


> Clearly your thoughts on entertainment are totally different to mine. Thought it was meant to be a car show?


Top Gear stopped being primarily a car show many years ago (under Clarkson, May and Hammond), and GT was always going to be an extension of their version of TG. That's what Amazon bought, and that's what people expected of the new version.

If you want serious car reviews and actual car content, Fifth Gear is still around on Quest.

Now GT is on prime, you have more opportunity than ever to not watch it. The fact they're still making new episodes (albeit in a new format) means people enjoy it.


----------



## shycho

ikon66 said:


> Clearly your thoughts on entertainment are totally different to mine. Thought it was meant to be a car show?


Nope, it stopped being a car show about 20years ago. It's purely entertainment now. To the point this newest episode appears to be based entirely on boats - which for a "car show" is utter madness.

FWIW I find someone telling me how the Ford Fiesta compares on fuel to a Vauxhall Corsa thoroughly un-entertaining, but if that's what you're after the Grand Tour most definitely isn't for you.


----------



## Derekh929

Great start went to watch first one tonight and prime video crashed lol screen stuck on GT icon


----------



## glenndoble

shycho said:


> Nope, it stopped being a car show about 20years ago. It's purely entertainment now. To the point this newest episode appears to be based entirely on boats - which for a "car show" is utter madness.
> 
> FWIW I find someone telling me how the Ford Fiesta compares on fuel to a Vauxhall Corsa thoroughly un-entertaining, but if that's what you're after the Grand Tour most definitely isn't for you.


No it's not really a car show anymore but I really don't mind it's just entertainment, but I really don't mind it's better than most other ****e on the tv I.e I'm used to be marginally famous get me out of here ect


----------



## MagpieRH

Derekh929 said:


> Great start went to watch first one tonight and prime video crashed lol screen stuck on GT icon


I had a few issues with Prime over the last few days; rebooting the box (watching through Virgin Media TiVo box) has worked a treat. Seamen is worth the effort; standard Clarkson, Hammond and May with a different source of entertainment. Hammond and May are very anti-boat from the get-go :lol:


----------



## Starbuck88

I think there's something wrong with me. I watched Seamen and... I just didn't find it all that entertaining.

Sure a couple of bits made me chuckle and the stories were nice but... an hour and a half was too much, I found myself looking at the amount of time left at one point.

I have TopGear mugs, I've got all of Clarksons DVDs, went to TopGear Live etc... 

I am really looking forward to their individual series's especially Our Man in Japan and Hammonds Engineering one coming up.


----------



## mirdif64

Clarkson & Co spotted up the West Coast at the weekend with old American cars towing caravans. They were in Stornoway last night and I believe off to the Uists today.


----------



## Kerr

They were in Edinburgh as well.


----------



## Stoner

I enjoyed both shows and whilst they are not "real" car shows, I like the content. I also watched the "new" TG over the weekend which was enjoyable.

I would be happy taking their salaries for larking about with a couple of mates in Hypercars all around the World. Nice career if you get the chance!!


----------



## mirdif64

Kinlochewe petrol station at weekend.


----------



## Guest

I'm glad the tent/celebrity interview/track run nonsense is going, I always fast forward through that bit. Those 3 are at their best when on the road together and that's what the grand tour should be.

Looking forward to the next series!


----------



## Kerr

Hopefully the series is about cars and road trips. 

I didn't even make it to halfway through Seamen and turned it off.


----------



## MDC250

Kerr said:


> I didn't even make it to halfway through Seamen and turned it off.


There's something you don't read every day.


----------



## Derekh929

MDC250 said:


> There's something you don't read every day.


:lol::lol: Kerr has let the car out of the bag there


----------



## Kerr

I think you two need a dictionary. 

It's wrong if you pick up dirty words when they weren't said.


----------



## mirdif64

One of the boys knocked up an unofficial trailer




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=377791429917371


----------



## Derekh929

Grand Tour the hunt is out on prime 18th dec


----------



## Kerr

It was released a couple of days early. I had a quick glance. 

Hopefully find time to watch it on the TV over the weekend.


----------



## nicks16v

I found this one pretty boring compared to all the others.


----------



## LeeH

We watched them both last night and enjoyed them. Better than what we were expecting.


----------



## Andyblue

Watched it, a bit predictable really, some good bits in the program including some stunning scenery, but it was just same old, same old...


----------



## Stoner

I have watched all of the shows on Prime and really enjoyed them. There are obviously weaker episodes than others, and a few of the sketches are too cringe-worthy to watch but that is true of most shows and even films.

I know they spend most of the time playing but they still provide some useful content. And lets be honest, if they spent all the shows reviewing cars we could afford we wouldn't watch it. We could always look on WhatCar, Auto Express etc. if we want factual reviews.

Both Top Gear and Grand Tour are entertainment shows and I want to see hyper-cars being thrashed. I know I will never own one, but that doesn't stop me wanting one or enjoying the shows. The road trips are the new format for GT and, again, most of us will never get the chance to drive in the places they do.


----------



## Kerr

I thought it was very poor. They overacted and dragged out the entire programme.


----------



## Tricky Red

I agree with Kerr. Regurgitated stuff from previous shows with a different location. How many times will each car have some ‘modifications’ at a garage they’ve found. Bumpy roads, poor accommodation, tricks on each other. Could’ve been so much better.


----------



## ken m sport

Kerr said:


> I thought it was very poor. They overacted and dragged out the entire programme.


Absolutely agree. Waste of time.


----------



## uberbmw

4/10


----------



## GSD

The thing at the end was just ridiculous May doing about 30mph with 4 detectors on an obviously sabotaged trailer so it falls to bits and Clarkson blowing up the beach with dynamite good grief.


----------



## Starbuck88

Poor Show. Were they briefed on ' Just make more of the same boys' or something.

Such a shame as I was hopeful this would be better than the last few but alas not.

The last time I was genuinely laughing was the episode where they did the groundhog/live die repeat episode with the Audi A8. Not sure if that was TopGear or Grand Tour.

EDIT: Episode 2 of Series 1 of the Grand Tour.


----------



## Kerr

I've just finished watching the new episode Lochdown. I fell asleep last night and had to pick up the last 30 minutes tonight.

I always say the best episodes are the ones you can see they are clearly enjoying themselves. Sadly this was an episode of three men who look fed up what they are doing. 

The difference between Clarkson filming the farm and Clarkson filming The Grand Tour is clear as day.


----------



## Mac-

I agree, I was looking forward to watching it and have to admit it was a massive dogs egg. I'm up before the rest of the family so watched it in peace at 6am yesterday, should've stayed in bed.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Hopeless to alter any post this site!


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Waste of time!

Fifth gear is a far better programme!


----------



## SunnyBoi

Kerr said:


> I've just finished watching the new episode Lochdown. I fell asleep last night and had to pick up the last 30 minutes tonight.
> 
> I always say the best episodes are the ones you can see they are clearly enjoying themselves. Sadly this was an episode of three men who look fed up what they are doing.
> 
> The difference between Clarkson filming the farm and Clarkson filming The Grand Tour is clear as day.


So True! I dozed off as well and it took me 3 tried to finish it.

They really should focus on their individual shows. Clarkson's farm and May's japan series were both fantastic.


----------



## andy665

Was ok watching - long since stopped seeing this as a motoring programme and as light entertainment it passed muster

Fifth Gear has also died a death, just need to bring William Woolard back to that to finish it off


----------



## transtek

That was disappointing! Felt like I had seen it all before, several times. And that disjointed ending didn't fit in at all. At the very least, they missed a trick there, as they could of gone to the American Bar to find it was a Mexican bar, and when asking for 3 Buds, they get given 3 Coronas instead, referencing their past exploits. TBH I think they should stick to their individual projects from now on.


----------



## Starbuck88

I think the ending was a purposeful wtf is going on statement. Disjointed from the rest of the entire episode but... Poignant nonetheless. I have to admit, after the past few of these, I actually quite enjoyed this as it felt much more like the really early topgear ones.


----------



## weedougall78

Was a bit of a strange ending, especially the pennants in the background that said 'Wuhan' one minute and then were blank the next! 

Wasn't the best of the specials but was still a good way to kill a couple of hours.


----------

